# Humana advantage plan rewards



## Happyflowerlady (May 3, 2021)

For several years, I have had my Medicare advantage plan through Humana, and I really like the extra benefits that they offer with the plan. Every month, there is an OTC allowance that I  can use for vitamins, medical stuff (bandaids, first aid , lotions, etc), and I even got a Fitbit with my OTC credits. 
Humana also has a program called Go365, and they give you points for doctor’s appointments (annual checkups, cancer screening, etc), and also you get credit for how many steps you walk in a day, and it only takes 500 steps to get the points for that day. The points can be used to cash in for gift cards, like amazon, or other places that offer gift cards. 
I just cashed in $100 worth, and that was from this year so far, so for me at least, it is well worth doing the program. 

Humana does not sync with my Apple Watch, but they sync with a Fitbit (among others), which is why I got the Fitbit with my OTC allowance.  Even if you do not have a fitness tracker, you can just sign in and manually track your steps.


----------

